# Which type of insulation?



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Easiest and most effective would be spray foam.

It will also be the most expensive.


----------



## diyer22 (Sep 29, 2011)

*Cost of insulation*

Thank you "Windows on Wash" for your response.

Unfortunately I did get a bid for Air Krete and it was too high ($12,000 for 1400 sq ft). The challenge is the cost:

I can reduce some costs by screwing 2 x 10s to the posts and creating a movable platform (less expensive than scaffolding) and I can get OSB sheets for $5/sheet.

My concern is if I put OSB or some other material up, how do I make sure rats don't make a city out of the place- or birds/ insects etc? Would denim insulation or some other type of insulation work? I assume having a barrier would protect my grandchildren from any toxic material falling on them, while they are playing.


----------



## Msradell (Sep 1, 2011)

That quote for the foam sounds awfully high! You didn't say where you're located but no matter where you are it still sounds high. I'd check around a little for closed cell foam applicators. It's certainly the easiest and best solution for this application. Based on previous experience you should be able to get it for < 50% of the quote you have.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

+1

That is way high.

Get another quote and figure on the quote having to include and ignition barrier application as well.


----------



## MLMIB (Aug 12, 2010)

Or, seeing as this is a DIY forum, you can try doing it yourself. They do have kits you can buy. Added bonus, you can decide to put up as much as you want/ can afford now and always add to it later. I'm fairly certain any new foam wouldn't have a problem bonding to the older foam in the future, you might have to wash it of course, but with a nice layer on you'd get the vapor barrier which is important.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

MLMIB said:


> Or, seeing as this is a DIY forum, you can try doing it yourself. They do have kits you can buy. Added bonus, you can decide to put up as much as you want/ can afford now and always add to it later. I'm fairly certain any new foam wouldn't have a problem bonding to the older foam in the future, you might have to wash it of course, but with a nice layer on you'd get the vapor barrier which is important.


Foam in the 600 or 1000 board foot kits will wind up being just as expensive as someone applying the foam via a rig.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Where are you located?

Gary


----------

